# New Look Forum.....Pucker



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

Love the new look 8) and the new smileys make me want to start writing all :shock: over :lol: again :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Does look good and so much quicker...

Good idea adding peoples location 

Not so good that TTOC members don't have recognition of membership under their user name :shock:


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Much better & quicker.


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

Strange goings on though - look at this post

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=8818

You'll see i've posted 2 times but it rendered the first post with my sig, the second without.

The first post was pre-upgrade, the second post.

Any ideas what gives? :?:

That aside, board is much better all round - well done all concerned!


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Well done boys, good job done.

Meant to post before.

Can imagine you will have had a bit of heartache with the upgrade, but it's well worth the effort (for us) :lol:

Cheers.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

p4ul said:


> Strange goings on though - look at this post
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=8818
> 
> ...


Your profile is currenty set to not attach your signature to your posts so by default it's not. You can override this on a post by post basis by selecting "attach signature" whenever you make a post or you can change your default in your profile.

Changes made will not affect previous posts made in this system - they will remain without signature.

p.s. thread moved to site news.


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

Teach me to look at things like that - ta! Should have spotted it!


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

Pukka - has its basis in Raj India through British colonialism.
 
Pucker - as in get those lips ready gorgeous, pucker up!

:evil: :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Dumb_Tony (May 9, 2002)

Looks really good. Well done & thanks.

Dumb Tony


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Very nice and well done in achieving the port in the alloted time.

My only gripe is I personally find the light blue on grey colours for the 'author' column difficult to see and would appreciate a more contrasting scheme.

Also, can you not now search the memberlist by letter? Makes it very slow to find the posts by a certain user if you can't.

Otherwise, very nice.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> My only gripe is I personally find the light blue on grey colours for the 'author' column difficult to see and would appreciate a more contrasting scheme.


Jae... told ya so !!!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

under control, being updated in the morning (too many places where the code is, so rather keep it in one!!)

Jae


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

jdn said:


> Also, can you not now search the memberlist by letter? Makes it very slow to find the posts by a certain user if you can't.


Err - am I missing something here :? 
Click Memberlist above, change the first pull down from Joined Date to "Username" and clich sort :? :?:


----------

